# Automatic Updates - Disabled



## eunson (Oct 31, 2005)

I have tried to use services.msc to change the startup of Automatic Updates to Automatic (to enable microsoft updates and install SP2). Everytime I leave the screen and try to run Microsoft updates it defaults back to "Disabled" which then stops Microsoft in its tracks and asks me to set it to Automatic again. I have tried a couple of times and rebooted my machine but all to no avail.

Does anyone have any ways to get this to change or do I have a nasty little bug in my machine?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

Check for malware first. Click on greyknights link below and follow the instructions. 

Malicious software targets windows security center ( auto updates are a part of this center ) and antivirus software in some cases. 

If it is not malware it is an OS corruption. Let us know how it is after the clean up.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF

It is strongly recommended that you install SP2 on a "clean" system. If you are unsure that your system is clean I suggest using these programs first. Please post back your findings so we can determine if this is a spyware/malware issue.

Scan your pc with *2* of these free online scanners:
*Panda ActiveScan*  
*RAV AntiVirus*
*Housecall* Be sure to put a check the box beside AutoClean
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Download / Install / Update / and Run: 
*Adaware SE * check for any updates before running it. 
Get the plug-in for fixing VX2 variants. You can download it at this *SITE*
To run this tool, install to the hard drive, then open Ad-aware->Add-ons and select VX2 Cleaner. Then click Run Tool and OK to start it. If it's clean, it will say Status System Clean. Otherwise, you will have to click on the Clean button to remove the VX2 infection.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Download and install *Spybot S&D* . Run Spybot and click on the 'Search for Updates' button. Install any updates that are available. Next click on the 'Check for Problems' button. Let it run the scan. If it finds something, check all those in RED and hit the *Fix Selected Problems* button. Exit Spybot. If you keep getting the DSO Exploit entries, even after you updated Windows and fixed them, then download the  *Spybot DSO Exploit Fix* and install it over the current Spybot installation.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Microsoft Windows Antispyware*. Help protect your PC from spyware and other potentially unwanted software.


----------



## eunson (Oct 31, 2005)

*Thank you*

I went through the KRC Anti-spyware tutorial which was excellent and it would appear to have sorted out my problem. (I am still waiting for my HJT report to be checked on your technical forum)

I have attached the scan reports to show what happened and what was deleted for you records. If you need anything else from me please let me know.

Please accept my whole hearted thanks for the information provided. I just need to find another spare couple of hours to do the same to my main computer.

G


----------



## mrsm (Feb 6, 2008)

I have the same problem now. Started off by having antivirus pro 2009 trojan. I think it's all deleted, not sure. I've run anti-virus programs and spyware programs, etc. Has removed alot. But wanting to run windows update now and it will not remain on automatic in services. Another sympton is little pop-ups keep popping up but quickly disappear. I'm wanting to make sure that all spyware is removed and registry is o.k. Any suggestions?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Look over these http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html

Please start your own thread in the HJT Log Help forum


----------

